# SonyEricsson S700



## luro (5 Octobre 2004)

est-ce que quelqu'un a testé ?


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2004)

Celui-là ?



Il a les mêmes fondements que le K700...


----------



## luro (5 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là ?
> 
> 
> Il a les mêmes fondements que le K700...



yess, celui là !

je ne sais pas si iSync marche bien sur celui-ci (ou sur le K700)
j'auri besoin de synchroniser tous les champs du carnet d'adresse de osX (y compris les notes) vous pensez que c'est possible avec ce genre d'appareil ?


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2004)

luro a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si iSync marche bien sur celui-ci (ou sur le K700)


On fait une ch'tite recherche (ou on ouvre les mirettes) et on trouve ceci...


----------



## naas (5 Octobre 2004)

Voir : 
	


Voir : 
	


News MacGé sur  Salling?s Remote Basic
&
Voir :


----------



## luro (5 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On fait une ch'tite recherche (ou on ouvre les mirettes) et on trouve ceci...



ben oui je les ai vus ceux là !
mais ça parle que du K700 ! pas du S700 ...
je ne sais pas jusqu'ou vont les similitudes ! C'est écrit en haut


----------



## luro (5 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> http://www.clubsonyericsson.com/en/index.shtml
> http://www.mobile-review.com/review/sonyericsson-s700-camera-en.shtml
> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=111294
> http://homepage.mac.com/jonassalling/Shareware/RemoteBasics/index.html



merci ! 
excellent Salling remotes !
ça résoud pas mon pb de carnet d'adresse, mais c'est vraiment sympa comme fonction.


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Voir :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci !!!! 

Je vais chercher le S700i vendredi je vous dirait comment ça fonctionne et s'il tient ses promesses...


----------



## luro (21 Octobre 2004)

des nouvelles de ton s700 ?


----------



## La mouette (22 Octobre 2004)

Des retards comme le iMac G5 ..prévu pour mardi le 26


----------



## La mouette (1 Novembre 2004)

Voilà le S700i est arrivé.
Les premières impressions sont très bonnes.
Compatible iSync...mais avec des hésitations, il faut s'y reprendre à plusieurs reprises pour syncroniser.
Les photos sont enfin digne d'un APN...superbe pour un mobile.

La suite après un petit essais plus en profondeur..


----------



## iMax (1 Novembre 2004)

peux-tu mettre en ligne une photo et une vidéo prise faites avec le S700, STP ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> peux-tu mettre en ligne une photo et une vidéo prise faites avec le S700, STP ?


Oui volontier...cette am sans faute..


----------



## La mouette (2 Novembre 2004)

Voilà une photo prise avec  le S700i


----------



## lafonderie (3 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le S700i est arrivé.
> Les premières impressions sont très bonnes.
> Compatible iSync...mais avec des hésitations, il faut s'y reprendre à plusieurs reprises pour syncroniser.
> Les photos sont enfin digne d'un APN...superbe pour un mobile.
> ...




Les questions que je me pose :

La synchro des adresses physiques, code postaux etc. se fait-elle correctement ?
La sensibilité est-elle bonne, très bonne, ou pas terrible ?
L'autonomie est-elle correcte ?


Vivement tes impressions...


----------



## La mouette (4 Novembre 2004)

gabian fadoli a dit:
			
		

> Les questions que je me pose :
> 
> La synchro des adresses physiques, code postaux etc. se fait-elle correctement ?
> La sensibilité est-elle bonne, très bonne, ou pas terrible ?
> ...



La syncro est identique au K700i...
La sensibilité au réseaux est parfaite, même meilleur que le K700i...c'est dire..  
L'autonomie est vraiment bonne rien à voir avec les premiers K700i ( qui avaient un bug à se niveau).
Bref...une superbe, mais couteuse, évolution du K700i.
Mémory stick,APN 1,3 Mpixel, écran 260K...font toute la différence..car le reste est identique au K700i.


----------



## La mouette (4 Novembre 2004)

La taille du S700i comparée au Z600 et K700i:


----------



## doojay (12 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour, la mouette, est ce que Isync fonctionne avec ton S700 parceque moi nada


----------



## kloug (12 Novembre 2004)

moi non plus impossible d'utiliser le s700 avec iSync, malgré plusieures tentatives


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

Oui !! mais il faut insister comme un fou   
JE m'explique j'ai fait au moins 15 tentatives ( je suis du genre tétu) et enfin iSync le reconnait ( avec l'icône du  K700i...ensuite tu syncro


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

voilà une capture....


----------



## doojay (12 Novembre 2004)

ça y est j'ai trouvé! il faut synchroniser depuis le téléphone et pas l'inverse!!!!!!!!!!! Par contre comment mettre un son wav en sonnerie?


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> ça y est j'ai trouvé! il faut synchroniser depuis le téléphone et pas l'inverse!!!!!!!!!!! Par contre comment mettre un son wav en sonnerie?



Dans le gestionnaire de fichier du le met dans le dossier son...en fait je sais pas si on peut utiliser des wav avec ce phone ??

tu as des sons polyphonique 40 tons et tu met du WAV...bon ça doit être une sonnerie fétiche


----------



## doojay (12 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Dans le gestionnaire de fichier du le met dans le dossier son...en fait je sais pas si on peut utiliser des wav avec ce phone ??
> 
> tu as des sons polyphonique 40 tons et tu met du WAV...bon ça doit être une sonnerie fétiche


Bien vu La Mouette    et sinon ton avis sur le S700?


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

Un des meilleurs Sony Ericsson que j'ai jamais eu  
Le top ce mobile vraiment je suis sous le charme.
Complet, rapide, APN de qualité, soft impécable, mémory stick,écran superbe...un must :love:


----------



## doojay (13 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un des meilleurs Sony Ericsson que j'ai jamais eu
> Le top ce mobile vraiment je suis sous le charme.
> Complet, rapide, APN de qualité, soft impécable, mémory stick,écran superbe...un must :love:


Entièrement d'accord avec toi  :love: par contre utilises tu Salling clicker? Si oui est ce que cela fonctionne bien chez toi?


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord avec toi  :love: par contre utilises tu Salling clicker? Si oui est ce que cela fonctionne bien chez toi?



j'utilise le soft fourni par SE dans le S700i...desktop contrôle et çA marche très bien...


----------



## doojay (13 Novembre 2004)

ça fonctionne sous Mac? Mince je ne savais pas je suis tellement habitué à ne voir que des logiciels tournant sous PC que je ne me donne même plus la peine de regarder. Pour le K700 c'était pareil?


----------



## kloug (19 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> j'utilise le soft fourni par SE dans le S700i...desktop contrôle et çA marche très bien...



tu parles du soft qui est dans le s700i ou d'un logiciel pour le Mac ?
quel est son nom exact ?

sur le CD fourni avec le s700i y-a-t-il un logiciel pour Mac ?

pour ma part je l'ai jeté car d'après mes souvenirs seul le PC etait mentionné sur le CD et je ne l'ai même pas ouvert

Pour moi toujours rien, impossible d'avoir l'option "utiliser avec isync" malgré des dizaines de tentatives de configurations de l'appareil bluetooth. Je peux transferrer des fichiers dans un sens comme dans l'autre mais pas de synchro possible  GRRRRRR...


----------



## doojay (19 Novembre 2004)

kloug a dit:
			
		

> tu parles du soft qui est dans le s700i ou d'un logiciel pour le Mac ?
> quel est son nom exact ?
> 
> sur le CD fourni avec le s700i y-a-t-il un logiciel pour Mac ?
> ...


 Pour le cd je suis d'accord avec toi. Sinon pour ISync tu actives le bluetooth du tel et du mac après tu va dans le menu bluetooth du tel et tu fais "mes périphèriques" et tu actives ton ordi dessus après sur ton mac tu lance Isync normalement cela devrait être bon


----------



## sokh1985 (29 Novembre 2004)

Lol, moi qui cherchait comment faire depuis les forum S-E, j'aurais du venir ici direct. Sinon, moi desktop et media player sont inversés: desktop permet de contrôler itunes et media player le dock etc. (pointeur quoi) c'est normal?

Sinon je vais essayer d'enfin le synchroniser, merci...

super ce tél non? Le sul truc qui remplace pas un apn c'est les photos en milieu sombre, même mon GX20 faisait mieux (faut dire c'était le meilleur 300 000 pixels...


*Edit* J'ai essayé ta méthode une vingtaine de fois et toujours rien... Y'a pas un truc???


----------



## poirot89 (29 Novembre 2004)

idem pour moi, la synchro ne marche pas... même après 4 semaines d'effort, rien à faire:mouais:.
   sinon, avez-vous réussi à lire des vidéo en 320x240? (je n'arrive pas à dépasser les 176x144).

 à part ça, il est vraiment génial comme téléphone, je tiens plus longtemp en batterie qu'avec mon ancien k700, et présque autant qu'avec le t630.:love:


----------



## sokh1985 (29 Novembre 2004)

C'est vrai que l'autonomie à surpris tout le monde, surtout pour un téléphone aussi développé...

PS: Allez la mouette, explique nous ton truc


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

Salut a tous.

 Alors je dois changer de téléphone, et je dois dire que j'hésite entre
 - T610
 - K700i
 - S700i
 J'ai déja testé le logiciel Romeo avec le T610 et ca marche très bien.
 Es-ce que les possesseurs de K700i ou de S700i peuvent tester, et me dire si ce soft marche bien avec ces deux telephones ???

 Car pour s'en servir comme télécommande, c'est vraiment génial.

 merci d'avance a tous...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Alors es-ce que qqu'un a testé romeo avec un K700i ou un S700i ???


----------



## lel (5 Janvier 2005)

j'ai pas le bluetooth sur mon PM, mais par contre, je viens de recuperer un S700i, c'est vraiment un tel super ... la qualite de l'APN est effarante pour un telephone. c'est la premiere fois que je vois ca ! la radi oest tres sympa aussi !  et l'os proprietaire Sony Ericsson est tres bien. j'avais un P900 avant, et ben je prefere mon S700i ! largement !

Alors, si vous savez pas quoi prendre, prenez donc un S700i !

A+
Max


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

Je pense que je vais opter pour le S700i, mais la seule question que je me pose, c'est sa compatibilité avec romeo

 Sinon, c'est la tel qui me plait.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

apparement personne au test du S700i avec romeo, quel dommage.


----------



## fleq (10 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> apparement personne au test du S700i avec romeo, quel dommage.


salut,
j'ai depuis qqs semianes un K700 (mais je pense que c'est idem pour le s700), je n'ai pas réussi à faire fonctionner Roméo, par contre j'ai exactement les fonctions qui m'intéressent (commander iTunes notamment) avec Salling Remote Basics (gratuit).
ici :http://homepage.mac.com/jonassalling/Shareware/RemoteBasics/index.html
good luck...
eL


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour le lien.

 Je vais passer commande de mon S700i aujourd'hui, donc je l'aurai dans la semaine.

 Je vous dirais ce que j'en pense dès que je l'aurai testé.

 A plus


----------



## sokh1985 (11 Janvier 2005)

Tu vas voir, il est *S*uper 700i


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Es-ce que l'écran est si bien qu'on le dit ???

 Car j'attends bcp de ce tel, et je ne veux pas etre décu


----------



## sokh1985 (11 Janvier 2005)

Largement mieux que ce que j'ai pu voir sur PDA, ordinateurs et vrais APN, ma tante a le dernier Sony et l'écran est plus grand et meilleur sur le S700. Déjà que j'avais le Sharp GX20 qui avait le meilleur écran, j'ai encore été surpris avec ce tel. Le seul mauvais point, c'est les photos la nuit, moins bien que mon ancien GX20, mais il faut dire que de ce point de vu là, le GX 20 été exceptionnel.

Mais bon pour parler de ce tel je te conseille le forum de planet s-e

http://www.planete-se.net/index.php?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Largement mieux que ce que j'ai pu voir sur PDA, ordinateurs et vrais APN, ma tante a le dernier Sony et l'écran est plus grand et meilleur sur le S700. Déjà que j'avais le Sharp GX20 qui avait le meilleur écran, j'ai encore été surpris avec ce tel. Le seul mauvais point, c'est les photos la nuit, moins bien que mon ancien GX20, mais il faut dire que de ce point de vu là, le GX 20 été exceptionnel.
> 
> Mais bon pour parler de ce tel je te conseille le forum de planet s-e
> 
> http://www.planete-se.net/index.php?


 
 Ok je te remercie beaucoup.
 C'est vrai que pour les photos la nuit, c'est pas le mieux, car pas de flash.
 Mais après tout, c'est un téléphone.
 Es-ce que vous avez pu tester la sensibilité au réseau ???


----------



## sokh1985 (11 Janvier 2005)

Ben y'a une petite lampe, mais c'est pas le top...
Question sesibilité, habitant à Nice, je capte partout...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

ok, je te remercie pour ces infos.
 Je ferais part de mon impression des que j'aurais le mien


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

ca y'es, il est commandé, et je pense qu'il devrait arriver soit demain, soit vendredi, mais bon, je compte plutot sur vendredi, au moins je ne serais pas décu si il n'arrive pas demain.


----------



## doojay (13 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> ca y'es, il est commandé, et je pense qu'il devrait arriver soit demain, soit vendredi, mais bon, je compte plutot sur vendredi, au moins je ne serais pas décu si il n'arrive pas demain.


Bonne réception tu nous feras partager ta découverte j'espère si tu veux savoir certaines choses je pourais peut être te renseigner j'ai le miens depuis près de deux mois donc


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Bonne réception tu nous feras partager ta découverte j'espère si tu veux savoir certaines choses je pourais peut être te renseigner j'ai le miens depuis près de deux mois donc


 Ah ouais, donc meme tel, et presque le meme PB  

 Es-ce que tu as testé des logiciels de controle comme sailling remote ou encore romeo ?

 Je recois le mien dans moins de 24h, alors je vais vous dire ce que j'en pense demain (en pleine nuit pour vous) car je suis en martinique.


----------



## doojay (13 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, donc meme tel, et presque le meme PB
> 
> Es-ce que tu as testé des logiciels de controle comme sailling remote ou encore romeo ?
> 
> Je recois le mien dans moins de 24h, alors je vais vous dire ce que j'en pense demain (en pleine nuit pour vous) car je suis en martinique.


C'est ce que je me suis dit pour le PB et le tél  , je n'est pas encore utilisé ni Roméo ni sailling enfin tout du moin pas avec le S700 mais avec le T630 et le K700 oui (roméo). Le seul soft que j'utilise pour le moment c'est blue phone elite voilà si jamais toi tu utilses les autres avec ton S700 tiens moi au courant. Bonne journée!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je me suis dit pour le PB et le tél  , je n'est pas encore utilisé ni Roméo ni sailling enfin tout du moin pas avec le S700 mais avec le T630 et le K700 oui (roméo). Le seul soft que j'utilise pour le moment c'est blue phone elite voilà si jamais toi tu utilses les autres avec ton S700 tiens moi au courant. Bonne journée!


 
 Salut, je suis en train d'attendre mon S700, la il est 8h45 pour moi, et je l'aurais dans l'aprem.
 Des que j'aurais testé les deux soft dont je t'ai parlé, je te tiendrais au courant de mes impressions.

 Sinon a quoi sert Blue Phone ???

 Merci a +


----------



## doojay (14 Janvier 2005)

fais un saut ici pour voir:
http://www.reelintelligence.com/BluePhoneElite/


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

merci, j'y vais de ce pas.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Ok, je viens de voir, il a des fonctionnalités de Romeo et sailling remote, mais il semblerait qu'il n'a pas qq fonctionnalités bien pratique comme le controle d'iTunes, controle de la souris, et qq fonctions sytème.


----------



## doojay (14 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je viens de voir, il a des fonctionnalités de Romeo et sailling remote, mais il semblerait qu'il n'a pas qq fonctionnalités bien pratique comme le controle d'iTunes, controle de la souris, et qq fonctions sytème.


Exactly, pas de nouvelle de ton S700?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Il est 15h pour moi, et je vais aller au nouvel et appeller le gars du magazin pour savoir si je le récupère ce soir, sinon ce sera demain (chronopost travaille aussi le samedi).
 Des que je l'ai, je fais des test, et je te tiens au courant.
 Au fait, si tu as msn, envoi moi ton contact en message privé


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Ben finalement, problème de Chronopost, je l'aurais demain. Et ils vont baisser le prix, car a cause des problemes, baisse du prix du transport.


----------



## bacman (18 Janvier 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oui !! mais il faut insister comme un fou
> JE m'explique j'ai fait au moins 15 tentatives ( je suis du genre tétu) et enfin iSync le reconnait ( avec l'icône du  K700i...ensuite tu syncro



bon , je l'ai reçu cette am, il est fantastique pour l'instant mais pour la syncro isynch , j'ai dépassé la quinzaine de tentatives et de toute façon, si ça ne fonctionne pas du premier coup , je ne comprends pas comment ça pourrait fonctionner apres plusieurs essais. je vais essayer de bidouiller les scripts BT conduits et vous en dirais plus sous peu


----------



## bacman (18 Janvier 2005)

fabuleux, ça n'a pas été long; donc ça marche du premier coup et non pas au bout de x essais, à condition de non seulement jumeler auparavant le teléphone au mac ( ça , on s'en était sûr ), mais il faut aussi jumeler le mac depuis le téléphone.........Yeepie  
Donc pas la peine de bidouiller les scripts


----------



## bacman (18 Janvier 2005)

heu milles excuses je n'avais pas lu la page 2 du thread


----------



## bacman (19 Janvier 2005)

apres une journée d'utilisation intensive,un seul qualificatif me vient à l'esprit: c'est une pure "merveille", me voilà réconcilié avec les SE. je dois admettre les enormes progres depuis le 768i et le T610, le confort d'ecoute est incomparable et la sensibilté au réseau est excellente.
enfin l'ergonomie du systeme est sans faille. quand je pense aux 50 pénibles secondes pour booter symbian sur le nokia 6600, ici mois de 10 secondes sont requises. reste l'autonomie de la batterie que je n'ai pas encore pu testé suffisamment... mais bon ça a l'ai de tenir au moins 4 jours.
apres 4 ou 5 essais infructueux sur des fichiers corrompus ou maladaptés, j'ai enfin déniché un theme mac os X sympa?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Ben je suis dégouté, la douane a décidée de faire des siennes, et donc je dois attendre encore un peu.
Le supplice


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de recevoir mon S700i, il est magnifique, j'ai synchronisé mon carnet d'adresse
Par contre romeo ne marche pas avec.
Mais je vais tester la suite sailling et blue phone pour voir.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Test avec bluephone ok, ca marche super bien, il n'y a rien a dire.
J'adopte ce soft.

Maintenant, je voudrais bien arriver a faire fonctionner les différentes fonctions de sailling remote, afin de pouvoir me servir de mon S700i comme télécommande.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi, sailling basic remotes ne marche pas avec mon S700i, et je ne sais pas ce que j'ai mal fais, ou pas fais.
 En fait, j'ai jumeller mon PB et mon tel.
 Je fais des trasferts sans problèmes (carnet d'adresse ...).
 J'ai envoyé les commandes de sailling remote basics, mais la, impossible de faire la connexion car le S700 chercher, mais ne trouve pas.

 Pour romeo, il arrive a connecter, mais perds la connexion tout de suite.

 J'utilise BluePhone Elite pour ma gestion d'appel.

 Merci d'avance.


----------



## bacman (22 Janvier 2005)

j'ai réussi tres rapidement à parameter mon palm T3 et le mobile pour surfer sur le palm avec web pro et recuperer ma messagerie . Je n'arrive tjrs pas par contre à faire la même chose avec mon alu 15; si une ame charitable pouvait m'assister, j'ai pisté diverses configs pendant une heure hier soir sans succes.
pour le palm j'ai créé un compte data websfr en cid 6, 
dns 170,20,2,10 sur le mobile et me connecte avec la chaine d'initialisation suivante at+cgdcont=6,"ip","websfr" et en prefs reseau/ telephone: *99***6#.
pour l'alu 40 , j'ai chargé les sripts SE de janvier 2004 ( sripts pour cid de 1 à 5 ), j'ai refait un compte data en cid 5 sur le mobile mais rien ne fonctionne????


----------



## sylko (22 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, sailling basic remotes ne marche pas avec mon S700i, et je ne sais pas ce que j'ai mal fais, ou pas fais.
> En fait, j'ai jumeller mon PB et mon tel.
> Je fais des trasferts sans problèmes (carnet d'adresse ...).
> J'ai envoyé les commandes de sailling remote basics, mais la, impossible de faire la connexion car le S700 chercher, mais ne trouve pas.
> ...



La version 3 de Salling Clicker devrait bientôt être disponible.

En attendant, tu peux télécharger la 2.2.1 en version beta.


----------



## bacman (23 Janvier 2005)

merci tout le monde, j'ai finalement réussi à me connecter (mobile et powerbook) grace au tutorial de bernard le Du, page 94 de son excelent magazine "vous et votre mac"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais bon, j' installe sans problemes les modules sur mon S700i, et quand je lance la connexion, rien ne se passe au bout de quelques instants, il me dit que la connexion a échouée.
Es-ce que certains d'entre vous on eu le probleme ? Et comment l'avez vous réglé ?


----------



## sokh1985 (25 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'aimerais bien synchroniser via isync, mais j'y arrive pas, il me met session terminé au bout d'une 1/2 sec sur mon S700i...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Ben je n'arrive toujours pas a me servir de sailling remote pour faire du controle sur mon PB.


----------



## josselinco (28 Janvier 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerais bien synchroniser via isync, mais j'y arrive pas, il me met session terminé au bout d'une 1/2 sec sur mon S700i...


 c'est normal regarde il ya a une liste de téléphones compatibles : http://www.apple.com/isync/devices.html


----------



## josselinco (28 Janvier 2005)

est-ce que vous avez tester Nokia Collector ?


----------



## bacman (28 Janvier 2005)

josselinco a dit:
			
		

> c'est normal regarde il ya a une liste de téléphones compatibles : http://www.apple.com/isync/devices.html



si vous prteniez la peine de lire tout le thread avant de poster, vous aurriez pu lire qu'il n'y a aucun pb pour synchroniser via isynch avec le s700i même s'il ne figure pas sur la liste des compatibles sur le site apple pour peu que le jumelage avec la mac est été effectué depuis le mobile et non le contraire


----------



## doojay (29 Janvier 2005)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> si vous prteniez la peine de lire tout le thread avant de poster, vous aurriez pu lire qu'il n'y a aucun pb pour synchroniser via isynch avec le s700i même s'il ne figure pas sur la liste des compatibles sur le site apple pour peu que le jumelage avec la mac est été effectué depuis le mobile et non le contraire


au moins quelqu'un qui suit


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Salut a tous!!!

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais le mode télécommande avec Salling clicker ne marche pas du tout pour moi.

Comment avez vous procédé ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Salut a tous !!!

Personne pour m'aider avec salling clicker ???

BluePhone marche très bien, mais je voudrais aussi pouvoir utiliser salling clicker afin de me servir de mon S700 comme télécommande.

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## sokh1985 (11 Avril 2005)

Rah enfin, ça marche, j'ai trouvé, en fait j'avais pas effacé mon ancienne config... Au bout de 6 mois...
Le boulet quoi


----------



## Aegis (19 Avril 2005)

Salut a tous, apres avoir lu ce topic je pense que c est une bonne idée de prendre un S700I avec mon nouveau forfait, j ai toutefois une question purement materielle, n est il pas trop gros pour tenir dans la poche d un jean? Ne risque t il pas de s y abimer (je n ai pas encore vu la bete donc je sais pas si il est robuste ou pas) et si oui y a t il des houses de protection que vous me conseilleriez?

Merci d avance


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2005)

Il est gros oui, bien plus que mon ancien 610, le mieux est d'aller le voir de près (mais je pense que les vendeurs vont serrer si tu fais le tests de la poche de jeans  ). Tous les ports externe sont protégé de la poussière par des caches en caoutchouc mou, il ne reste que l'écran à découvert. Le seul défaut que je lui trouve est que le clavier se débloque par une toute petite rotation sur son axe, ce qui peut etre facile dans la poche d'un jeans...


----------



## sokh1985 (19 Avril 2005)

Pas si gros que ça en fait, si tu veux des conseils plus approfondis je te conseils : http://www.planete-se.net/index.php?


----------



## lucho1 (22 Avril 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> ça y est j'ai trouvé! il faut synchroniser depuis le téléphone et pas l'inverse!!!!!!!!!!! Par contre comment mettre un son wav en sonnerie?




comment fait tu pour syncroniser via le telephone, le S700 accede bien au ibook, et je vois dans le utilisateurs, les fichiers du dossier partagé, mais impossible de le faire reconnaitre via isync?????


----------



## Balooners (22 Avril 2005)

Est ce que vous avez essayé cette méthode ? Elle fonctionne.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

Pas besoin avec 10.4


----------

